# Bed bugs, fleas, ticks & lice mites after TSHTF



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

As I child on the farm, we had dogs with fleas & ticks.
We dipped them in a smelly wash, in a 55 gallon drum.
We had hogs with lice & we coated their backs with used motor oil.

But never had any dealing with bed bug.
My Mother talked about them, I ask how do you know you have them.
Mother said they bite & you will know, because they will not leave on they on. 
Forty years later I know some one who had them & willing to talk about them.
The B bugs can live up to a year with out eating & lay millions of eggs.
Eggs can only be killed by heat of 130F, or should I say it is the best way to kill them. Vacuuming & cleaning is the best way to remove live & dead bug, maybe some egg too.Spray b bug with alcohol will kill them, but you must make contact with the bug body when spraying. Crawling though the spray area will not kill them.
Anyone else know something I missed.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Found this: http://www.bed-bugs-handbook.com/bed-bugs-pictures.html

http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/resources/vector237to261.pdf


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a thread I will need to pay attention to. I do have some lice shampoo and combs in preps, and a few anti-flea treatments for the dogs, but that is about it.


----------

